# Should I buy form Golchha (golchhait.com)



## aviatcogni (Aug 6, 2014)

I saw very good prices at golchhait.com . Is this trustworthy? Any reviews? I stay in Pune. 

SAPPHIRE R7 260X 2GB GDDR5 OC 2x DVI - Golchha Computers

Asus- R7260X-DC2-2GD5 - Golchha Computers

Intel® Core? i5-4460 Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.40 GHz) - Golchha Computers

Asus R9280-DC2T-3GD5 - Golchha Computers

Many options..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

Golchha is a very good vendor but all prices listed in their site are exclusive of VAT.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2014)

you can chat with them. They have a chat option.
Do ask the delivery rate.
I have bought my cabinet and GPU from them. But I went directly to the shop.
You wont be cheated...if that's what you are worried about.


----------



## aviatcogni (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for your reply.


----------

